# what size grow tent?



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 6, 2008)

anyone out their have the small growtent i think its 3x3 and 5 ft tall i was wondering how many plants it would fit

also any one have the 4x4 6.5 feet tall grow tent i would like to know how many it holds and would it be good for a 400w hps + a 150w hps


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey Puff .. I have the larger of the 2 tents. The amount of plants that you fit in there will depend on pot size, the amount of time that you veg them and the strain you choose.

I grow 12/12 from seed. I can fit 16 plants in 11 litre pots in there comfortably (roughly one plant per square foot). At a real squeeze I could probably get 25 in there ... maybe ...

A 600W HPS does a great job for me. I'd say that a combination of a 400W and a 150W lamp would be perfect.

The reason I didn't go for the smaller tent, is that it just doesn't have the height. That extra foot and a half could end up making a real difference.


----------



## TentFarmer (Jun 28, 2008)

I run the 4x4 tent myself.  This is my fist full grow in the tent.  I have 12 plants in there now and could fit more but with my light fixture, a 3x4 pattern of pots gets the most use of the light.  I run a 600 w hps and keep it about 7" away from my ladies and they're loving it.  

But once again, my fist full grow and I'm only into week 2 of flowering.  Take a peek of my journal.  It might give you a few ideas.

Good luck


----------

